
Watch out Silicon Valley: European Union gets into the venture capital game - caution
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/04/watch-out-silicon-valley-european-union-gets-venture-capital-game
======
aurizon
Silicon Valley says:- Ahhh Fresh Suckers, bring 'em on.....

